# widget permanent?



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Savez vous comment faire ca? 
Le calendrier et la météo qui reste transparent sur le bureau? est-ce un widget?
pour adium je connais. mais les autres?


----------



## Alycastre (6 Janvier 2006)

tu maintiens le clic sur le widget en appuyant sur F13....
Inconvénient, il reste au premier plan !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

euh je m'excuse mais je n'ai pas de touche f13....
Il existe pas des touche f13 en USB???


----------



## Alycastre (6 Janvier 2006)

F13 ou tout autre touche que tu auras paramétré dans les prefs systèmes pour activer dashboard


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Ben ca ne marche pas chez moi!
c'est bien avec la touche F qui permet de l'afficher?


----------



## Alycastre (6 Janvier 2006)

Tout d'abord il faut Tiger ????  
Ensuite ouvre "Preférences Systèmes" , " Dashboard et Exposé" puis tu choisis un angle pour l'activation (pas obligatoire) tu choisis par contre dans raccourcis claviers, le menu déroulant du bas, la touche pour activer Dashboard et puis c'est tout  
Après, quand tu lanceras Dashboard avec cette touche, il te suffira de garder le clic sur un widget et d'enfoncer cette touche, Dashboard disparaîtra et seul le widget restera .....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

ben c'est ce que j'ai fait mais ca ne fonctionne pas!
et j'ai tiger.
J'ai mis F8 pour dashboard! je le lance, je clik sur le widget, je garde le clik et je pousse F8 dashboard ddisparait mais le widget avec!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

AAAh j'ai trouvé! il faut faire ca à partir des widget dans la barre du bas! pas avec ceux deja présent! on ne m'avait pas dit!
merci quand même pour la rapidité de la réponse


----------



## AuGie (6 Janvier 2006)

Tape ca dans le terminal : defaults write com.apple.Dashboard devmode YES

Et fais une recherche sur le forum, sujet deja traité


----------



## Alycastre (6 Janvier 2006)

Euh ....... Cela marche de la même façon avec les widget affichés ???  
Enfin l'essentiel est que tu ai réussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

ben non ca marche pas moi avec ceux déjà afficher! fin bon c'est pas grave


----------



## AuGie (6 Janvier 2006)

Je précise que la commande à taper dans le terminal permet au widget de rester sur le bureau meme en cas de F12 successif


----------



## gregetcoco (6 Janvier 2006)

beaucoup plus simple il y a konfabulator !!!


----------



## kisco (7 Janvier 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que la commande à taper dans le terminal permet au widget de rester sur le bureau meme en cas de F12 successif


oui, mais il faut fermer la session et la rouvrir pour que cela soit effectif.

et par défaut le widget reste au premier plan, c'est possible de le fixer à l'arrière plan vraiment sur le bureau ?


----------

